# It's getting worse



## ICE (Mar 27, 2014)

The correction had to do with a cabinet being used as a J-box that was mounted over a hole in the wall.  There were cable connectors coming through the back.  When they asked me what should be done I gave them several options, one of which was to recess a J-box.  So thery did recess a J-box and cut out the back of this cabinet.









Another correction had to do with conduit entries through intact KOs.  Well they did install bonding bushings.


----------



## ICE (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2014)

Should have said recess device after, seek professional help


----------



## ICE (Mar 30, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> seek professional help


I'm not supposed to say that when a licensed contractor did the work.  That indicates that I am saying that the licensed contractor is not professional.  Licensed professional contractors threaten to sue me for slander.

That doesn't always stop me from commenting.  Many times a HO will ask what I think of the work.  If it is real bad I tell them that I don't want to get into trouble so I will keep my opinion to myself.  Then I wink and smile.  They understand.  I get calls from the contractor complaining that I bum-rapped him to the owner.  I tell them that they are wrong and the work speaks for itself.

If the work is good, occasionally I will tell the owner that they did get a good job.


----------

